# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Tuna fixer-uppers

## *Narkissos*

This thread is dedicated to all my tuna-fixer-uppers.

Years of competition and budgeting (as a student who also competes)...having tuna as main source of protein... made it a necessity to learn to love..or at least respect it as a superfood in it's own right.


Didn't make it more bearable tho... so over the years i found ways to make it bearable.

----------


## Maraxus

Tuna has always made me gag, im interested in seeing what some people have come up with to liven the taste a bit.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuna..and avacado salad*


_Home-made salad dressing:_

1 tbsp Virgin olive oil
1 tbsp Unrefined coconut oil (for exotic flavour)
1 tsp basil
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp saffron
1-2 splashes tabasco (for kick)

Mix these ingredients together in a container and refrigerate for at least 15 minutes

In a desert plate combine

2 slices of avacado ...1" thick (cut into chunks)
1-2 slices mild cheese cut into slivers(not to strong a flavour... you don't want to drown out the taste os the avacado...or salad dressin)

Serve the salad dressing over this ensemble and you're good to go

Vaguely spicey...Protein/Fat meal...with an exotic feel.

----------


## fitnessguy

I like it with a little olive oil, just 2 good mayo, splenda, peanuts, and pepper. Sounds gross but try it.....

----------


## miked512

That sounds good, but I wonder if tuna pizza can top it.

1 12 oz can of tuna
4 eggs or equivalent egg whites
1 cup of brocoli
whatever seasonings you want
shredded cheese

Preheat your oven to 425 degrees. While this is preheating, perform the following.
1. Pam a small skillet
2. put the tuna and frozen brocoli in the skillet
3. Place skillet on stove and place on medium high heat
4. Season and whisk eggs
5. After tuna and brocoli are warm and partially cooked, pour whisked eggs around the tuna.
6. With spatula, move brocoli and tuna to where it is in the eggs.
7. wait a minute or so for bottom of pizza to cook.
8. Top with cheese
9. Throw skillet in oven for 10 - 15 minutes.

and after the 15 minutes is up, you'll have a nice tuna, brocoli, and cheese pie.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuna topping*


(This is an easy and fast fixer-upper...and it kicks barbecue sauce's ÅSS!)

_Ingredients:_
1 Medium onion (cut into rings)
3-5 cloves Garlic diced (to taste rather... i love garlic)
1-3 tbsp Ketchup (low-carb ketchup + 2-3 pacs of splenda if you're dieting)
1-3 tsp Curry powder
Cayenne pepper to taste
1 tsp Mustard (optional... adds colour and reinforces the curry flavour)
1-3 cups of water
1 tsp Cumin (optional...adds minty kick)

_Instructions_

Combine water, cayenne pepper, ketchup, mustard and curry in a pot
Bring these to a boil (these are the base flavour thus need to be added first) stirring all the way

Add the remaining ingredients and allow it to come to a boil once more.


Lower the heat and allow the mixture to simmer... at and after this point, stir at regular intervals to prevent sticking as the natural sugars caramelise

in about 1/2 hour the mixture should have boiled down to 1/2 it's original volume..and the consistency should be that of gravy...

Makes a lovely low-calorie topping... best served warm

----------


## *Narkissos*

Sounds nice Mike...  :Thumps Up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *Tuna topping*
> 
> 
> (This is an easy and fast fixer-upper...and it kicks barbecue sauce's ÅSS!)
> 
> _Ingredients:_
> 1 Medium onion (cut into rings)
> 3-5 cloves Garlic diced (to taste rather... i love garlic)
> 1-3 tbsp Ketchup (low-carb ketchup + 2-3 pacs of splenda if you're dieting)
> ...


This recipe can be modified in numerous ways...

Today i added 1 cup of soya chunks and a pepper puree... along with a tsp of coconut oil (negligeble fat)  :Thumps Up:

----------


## juicerm

i hate tuna. I used to never eat it. But i read last week that taco bell sauce makes it good. WOW I eat it once or twice a day. Tastes AWESOME. Mild Taco Bell sauce + Tuna = tastes like chicken. But thats me.  :Elephant:

----------


## bor

I add mayo, a few pieces of some hard cheese (like parmesan) and sliced pickles....

----------


## Machdiesel

if u can get away with the fat.....
1 can of tuna
2 tbl spoon of reg. mayo(22g of fat)
diced pickle
diced celery
diced carrot
black pepper
and a splash of mustard,

----------


## JdFlex

I've made tuna many difference ways over the years. Here's what I'm doing now. Its a receipe to save time, but still taste good. 

ingredients
tuna fish
low fat mayo
hot peppers
relish

That's it. First I wash the tuna out in a strainer to get all the fish taste out, then ring out in paper towels. I use low fat mayo b/c I like to load up the mayo and full fat mayo would provide too many calories. The hot peppers come diced in the jar, so all you have to do is add a spoonful or two. And another spoonful of relish. Nice and quick. Tastes great.

----------


## fitnessguy

> I've made tuna many difference ways over the years. Here's what I'm doing now. Its a receipe to save time, but still taste good. 
> 
> ingredients
> tuna fish
> low fat mayo
> hot peppers
> relish
> 
> That's it. First I wash the tuna out in a strainer to get all the fish taste out, then ring out in paper towels. I use low fat mayo b/c I like to load up the mayo and full fat mayo would provide too many calories. The hot peppers come diced in the jar, so all you have to do is add a spoonful or two. And another spoonful of relish. Nice and quick. Tastes great.


only problem i see is there is no fats or carbs, just protein... maybe a few sugars from the relish, but that's it. I would add some flax or olive oil...

----------


## JdFlex

> only problem i see is there is no fats or carbs, just protein... maybe a few sugars from the relish, but that's it. I would add some flax or olive oil...


Mayo bro. I know I said low fat, but I load it up.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thanks for all the replies..make this a kick-Åss thread

----------


## fitnessguy

> Mayo bro. I know I said low fat, but I load it up.


i see...have some tuna with your mayo??  :Devil Grin:

----------


## millionmillionaires

Can't take credit for this one, but if you're bulking it's bomb - 

needed:
1 can tuna
2 tablespoons mayo
1 potato

mix the tuna/mayo up real nice and deep like (dodgeball baby) and spread it over a baked potato. Try it... it's killer.

----------


## Ridla

mashed patatoes with Mayo and tuna. Mix till creamy and add tobasco.
emmm emmm gooooood

----------


## MCMARK

tuna ,mayo,celery,tabasco,dreid red peppers,lemmon,salt,pepper and a little dill ,sets it straight..

----------


## *Narkissos*

bump for new additions  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Anabolios

Tuna
Fat free mayo
Jalapeno peppers
Celery perhaps
1-2 tbspOlive oil
VERY EATABLE
There are also flavored tuna packets you can buy with equivalent nutritional content. Mix them with the ingredients stated above and mmmm 

good pro/fat meal

----------


## aadrenaline

those tuna cakes are amazing..but i modified it just a little bit cause i just always do lol...
i take...

1 can tuna
chopped onion(however much you like)
1 chopped pepper
teriyaki sauce just to likeing
garlic chili sauce
salt and pepper
chili powder
garlic powder or fresh garlic
paprika
1/2 cup raw oats
1 or 2 egg whites
soy sauce

now what i do cause i dont need to have perfect 'patties'

i just sautee the onions and peppers while mixing everything else in a bowl after the peppers and onions are somewhat soft i mix them into the mix...little bit of extra virgin olive oil and just dump my contents into the pan and let sit over medium heat for like 5-10 min stirring and flipping...

i love it and so did everyone else ive made eat it :LOL:

----------


## HansVonSchnittchen

good stuff, thanks miked. I ate that last night. I also recommend gunit's teriyiki patties.

I'm gonna make one of thoses sauces or dressings soon too nark.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Tuna + Bruschetta = teh w1n

----------


## ebomb6789

Old bay and tbs of olive oil tastes great to me but i love tuna

----------


## Facecrash

Tuna
1 tbsp hot relish
2 tbsp jalepeno peppers
2 tbsp low fat mayo
2 tbsp shredded carrots
chopped onion
slice of nonfat cheddar melted on top
amazing!

----------


## GUnit33

Tuna
Black Beans
Diced Onion
Diced Tomatos
Diced Jalepenos
FF Shredded Cheese
Taco Seasoning
hot Sauce

Mix it all together and mmmmmm mmmmmm Fiberous Proteiny greatness!

----------


## Dave_G

Which is the preferred tuna - in brine or in oil?

----------


## AnabolicAndre

*tropical tuna sald*

2 cans of tuna in H20
1 can of crushed pineapple (drained)
1 med. cucumer
1 large tomatoe
1/2 red onion
1 whole lime or lime juice
salt and peper to taste

Dice the cucumber, tomatoe and onion.
Mix it in a bowl with the tuna (drained)
mix the crushed pineapple in there too
squeeze a fresh lime over it 


and there you go its sweet and tangy great for lean bulking  :Big Grin:

----------


## jennysue

I like this for cutting. pretty good for a strict diet!!

can tuna
3 radishes
pickle
2 stalks celery

Put veggies in food processer until finely diced or minced. Put in bowl, add tuna, splash of vinegar, and mustard, black pepper and crushed red pepper to taste. (tobasco is a nice addition too) Awesome when rolled up in lettuce with tomato.

----------


## monkeyboy1215

I saw this here and since it has not been updated in a while, I have a good tuna fixer-uper:


1-2 cans tuna (drained)
chopped onions
hint of garlic
pepper
tabasco (optional)


Mix in small mixing bowl

place in preheated skillet and stir for about 5-10 min. depending on heat
keep warm on low heat.

then cook 1/2-1 cup brown rice

10-35 min later depending on rice, add tuna to rice and enjoy!!!!

Let me know if you like it.
 :0piss:

----------


## jsokcmo

tuna buns with egg's & cheese

4 ounces shredded American cheese, about 1 cup
3 large eggs, hard-cooked, chopped
1 can (7 ounces) tuna, drained, flaked
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons finely chopped celery
1 to 2 tablespoons finely chopped onion, optional
2 tablespoons sweet pickle relish
1/4 teaspoon seasoned salt
8 sesame buns
butter, softened

In a bowl, combine the shredded cheese, chopped eggs, tuna, mayonnaise, chopped celery and onion, relish, and salt. spread split sides of buns with a little butter. Spread the bottom half of each roll with tuna mixture.

----------


## jsokcmo

Tuna Pot Pie - This delicious tuna pie is made with tuna, homemade creamy sauce, mixed vegetables, seasoning, and pastry.

1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 to 1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon garlic and herb seasoning blend or dash garlic and dried parsley
1/4 teaspoon paprika
dash dried thyme, crumbled
2 cups milk
1 large can (12 ounces) tuna, drained and flaked, or 2 small (6 to 7 ounce) cans
2 cups frozen mixed vegetables, thawed
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
pastry for single 9-inch pie

In a large saucepan melt butter; add onion and cook over medium-low heat until tender. Blend in flour. Add 1/2 teaspoon salt, the pepper, herb seasoning blend, paprika, and thyme. Gradually add the milk, stirring constantly.

----------


## jsokcmo

Tuna Stroganoff Recipe - Serve this tuna stroganoff recipe over rice or noodles.

INGREDIENTS:
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup sour cream
dash pepper
1 can (7 ounces) tuna, drained and flaked 
1 can (4 ounces) mushrooms, drained 
Hot cooked noodles or rice 
PREPARATION:
Melt butter in skillet; sauté onion until tender. Combine soup, sour cream and pepper; add to onion. Add tuna and mushrooms; heat through. Serve tuna stroganoff over hot cooked noodles or rice.
Makes 4 servings.

----------


## jsokcmo

Tuna Strata with Cheese and Eggs

INGREDIENTS:
5 slices bread, cubed
1 cup shredded mild cheddar cheese
1 can (7 ounces) tuna, drained
2 cups milk
3 eggs, slightly beaten
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons grated onion
paprika
PREPARATION:
Butter a 10x6x2-inch baking dish. Spread half of the bread into the baking dish. Top with half of the cheese then sprinkle the drained flaked tuna over the cheese layer. Layer with the other half of bread cubes and remaining 1/2 cup cheese. 

In a bowl, combine milk, eggs, salt, and onion; pour over cheese and tuna mixture. Sprinkle with paprika. Bake at 325° for 45 to 50 minutes until firm, or until a knife inserted in center comes out clean.
Serves 6.

----------


## jsokcmo

Tuna Chowder with Cheese - A tuna chowder recipe with potatoes and cheese and corn.

INGREDIENTS:
2 cups water
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 medium potatoes, peeled and diced
1/2 cup diced carrot
1/2 cup chopped celery 
1/4 cup butter or margarine
1/4 cup flour
2 cups milk
3 cups shredded sharp Cheddar cheese, or about 12 ounces
1 can (7 ounces) tuna, drained and flaked
1 small can (8 ounces) cream-style corn
few drops Tabasco sauce
chopped green onions or parsley for garnish
PREPARATION:
Put water and about 1 teaspoon of salt in a large saucepan; add diced potato, carrot, celery, and chopped onion. Cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for about 10 minutes; remove from heat and set aside. 

In a small stock pot, melt butter. Blend in flour and stir until smooth. Gradually add milk, stirring constantly. Continue cooking, stirring, until smooth and thickened. Add cheese and stir until melted. Add cooked vegetables with their liquid, tuna, corn, and Tabasco. Add salt to taste and serve garnished with green onions or parsley, if desired.
Serves 6.

----------


## jsokcmo

Creamed Tuna Recipe - Serve creamed tuna as a lunch dish or for dinner over toast, biscuits, or rice.

INGREDIENTS:
1/4 cup butter 
1/4 cup flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
2 cups milk
1 can (about 7 ounces) tuna, drained
1/4 to 1/2 cup frozen peas, cooked
PREPARATION:
Melt butter over medium-low heat; blend in flour, salt, and pepper. Stir and cook for about 2 minutes, or until smooth and bubbly. Gradually stir in milk while stirring constantly. Continue cooking, stirring constantly, until mixture thickens and begins to bubble.

Add drained tuna and cooked peas. Continue heating and stirring until hot. Serve creamed tuna over toast, biscuits, or rice.
Creamed Tuna recipe makes approximately 3 cups.

----------


## jsokcmo

Crunchy Tuna Salad with Green Beans

INGREDIENTS:
2 packages (10 ounces each, or 3 cups total) frozen cut green beans
2 cans (7 ounces) tuna, drained and flaked
2 cups thinly sliced celery
1 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
2 cups chow mein noodles
salad greens
PREPARATION:
Directions for crunchy tuna salad 
Cook green beans according to package directions; drain and let cool. Combine cooled green beans, tuna, celery, mayonnaise, lemon juice, soy sauce, and garlic powder; toss to mix well. 

Chill salad thoroughly. Just before serving tuna salad, stir in chow mein noodles. Serve tuna salad on salad greens. Tuna salad serves 4 to 6.

----------


## jsokcmo

Easy Tuna Cheese Bites - This is an easy appetizer.

INGREDIENTS:
2 cans (7 ounces each) tuna, drained and flaked
2 small packages (3 ounces each) cream cheese, at room temperature
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
2 teaspoons horseradish
1/4 teaspoon pepper sauce, such as Tabasco, or to taste
1 cup fresh chopped parsley
PREPARATION:
Cream cheese with electric mixer; add seasonings and tuna, blending well. Shape tuna mixture into small balls, about 1 tablespoon each, then roll in parsley to coat thoroughly. Refrigerate to chill thoroughly before serving.
Makes about 3 1/2 dozen tuna appetizers.

----------


## jsokcmo

Seafood Rice Salad

INGREDIENTS:
8 ounces cooked shrimp
1 can (5 1/2 to 7 ounces) white tuna, drained
3 cups cooked rice, cooled
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup finely chopped sweet pickles
1 1/2 cups thinly sliced celery
1/4 cup diced pimientos
3 hard cooked eggs, chopped
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 cup mayonnaise
salt and pepper, to taste
salad greens and tomato wedges
PREPARATION:
Combine shrimp, tuna, rice, onion, chopped pickle, celery, pimiento, eggs, lemon juice, and mayonnaise; toss lightly to combine. Season to taste. Chill. Serve on salad greens and garnish with tomato wedges.
Serves 6.

----------


## jsokcmo

I haven't made any of the above yet, but they look pretty good to me

----------


## mullcap

I tried it last nite w/ a recipe i got off here. just had 2 cans of tuna w/ 2 eggs and tossed it in a skillet. w/ some ketchep it was bearable kinda looks like hash browns. then just waffed it down fast as possible and washed it down w/ water.

----------


## kuad

are those starkist tuna packs flavored such as hickory smoke and sweet and spicy ok for a cutting diet?

----------


## csavage0

tuna, black peper, banana pepers, hard boiled eggs, hot sauce. yummmmmmm

----------


## kuad

tuna selects from starkist... ok? make your own? i love the convinience of it!

----------


## kuad

....

----------


## Venomous Nemisis

Nothing fancy just a few tbs of Newmans Own light Cesar dressing a little onion and celery, walla!

----------


## *Narkissos*

I'm eating this right now:

*Tuna soup*
(by Narkissos)

_Ingredients:_

2 cans tuna,
1/2 lb butternut squash (or any squash in season),
1 large onion,
1 large tomato,
2-4 tbsp tomato Ketchup
Black pepper to taste
Oregano to taste (optional)
1 cup water 

_Directions:_

Cube the Squash, Onions, and tomato... Combine this with the tuna and place all in a microwaveable container.

Add the ketchup and water to the container and mix evenly. More of either can be added...depending on desired consistency.

Add black pepper to taste.. Then stir it in.

Add a pinch of oregano.. but let it sit on top.

Cover the container loosely (or else it'll explode in the microwave). Just rest the cover on top.. so steam can exit freely.

Nuke for 10 minutes (or til squash is malleable).

Voila.

-Nark

----------


## muaythaiguy76

1 can tuna 1.5 cup of oj blend drink haha

----------


## canadian meat

I always went with the spoon full of tuna and quickly wash it down with water lol but there are so many more options here great thread

----------


## TheNatural3456

kraft now makes easy mac in little cups to make it fast...

i have 1 cup of easy mac...make it and throw in a can of tuna....

mix it up and its like tuna helper i love it...

the nutritional facts for the easy mac is 

200 cals 
40 from fat
4.5g of fat 
39g of carbs
7g protien
6g of sugar...


not a bad meal

----------


## Schmidty

im gona go eat some tuna

----------


## BigRick82

Damn I'm really craving tuna now

----------


## gigem

1 ramen noodle soup 52g carb 10g protein 14g fat 1 can tuna 32.5 g protein 1.5 g fat 1tbsp sandwich spread 3g carbs 2g fat cook soup drain some water add tuna and spread 55g carbs 42.5 g protein 16.5g fat

----------


## Sepsis

> kraft now makes easy mac in little cups to make it fast...
> 
> i have 1 cup of easy mac...make it and throw in a can of tuna....
> 
> mix it up and its like tuna helper i love it...
> 
> the nutritional facts for the easy mac is 
> 
> 200 cals 
> ...



awesome, and easy, will be doing that twice daily

----------


## pyschomab

These All Sound Tasty Im Sure These Beat 

My Tuna And A 3 Packets Of Taco Bell Hot Sauce
1 Can Tuna And 2 Packets Of Jack In The Box Catsup
1 Can Of Tuna And 2 Packets Of Mustard From Subway

----------


## the big lebowski

> only problem i see is there is no fats or carbs, just protein... maybe a few sugars from the relish, but that's it. I would add some flax or olive oil...


i do what he does and take the flax seperate cause i cant imagine tasting flax in every bite aahhh

----------


## WAR79

the only thing that goes with tuna is fresh cracked pepper & Texas Pete hot sauce! I love it! Add some fresh sliced tomatoes on the side with fresh cracked pepper and some eggwhites w/sugarfree Ketchup. Works4me

----------


## PutermousLifter

balsamic vinegar and olive oil, 

been eating that every day since I found it

----------


## Tambit24

I just add salsa to make mine bearable

----------


## j_jack34

1 package crawfish man's gumbo/etoufe for two mix
1 cup brown rice

add package of gumbo/etoufe mix to water in skillet simmer till it thickens add in two cans of drained tuna (or more, or talapia filets are great). Cook till thoroughly warmed. Add in cooked rice....and BAM!! one hell of a spicy cajun meal. (I add tony's creole seasoning to kick it up a notch!)

If you can't find gumbo mix, there are plenty of gumbo recipe's out there but there should be some kind of gumbo mix in the grocery store. Maybe not the crawfish man's but I would suppose anything would work. ENJOY!

----------


## PEWN

wow ... i know this thread is old when nark was the creator of it....

----------


## MaGiCJNG

Tried that can of tuna with hot relish, jalapeno peppers and some hot sauce...damn that was bangin.

----------


## Diamonite

killer recipes guys. i like to add any kind of spice to tuna. i don't mind tuna anyways. but it actually is enjoyable with like tobasco and the likes.

----------


## bigtwin

honestly, ill just put it in a bowl and mix it either with mustard, or ketchup or bar b que sauce, easiest way for me.

----------


## lil-SLIM

used to love straight tuna with zesta crackers but dropped it cause of carbs and sodium

now I do tuna tacos and they are awesome

two cans tuna
one lrg can pinto beans
one can corn
add salsa and hot sauce 
mix and put on pita  :Smilie:  soo good

or 

breakfast tuna taco
5 eggs
one can tuna
salsa and hot sauce 
mix and throw on pita  :Smilie:  also bomb

----------


## Narkissos

bizzump

----------


## Obro

Bump for a great thread Nark - You can never have too many ideas for a can of tuna. There should be a pinned list of definitive suggestions.

----------


## Narkissos

Thanks for the bump mate  :Smilie: 

-CNS

----------


## 1down5up

Some of these sound real good.

----------


## cyclem

not sure if its been said , but...
tuna-
3-6-9 oil (table spoon)
alittle salt n pepper
alittle lemon juice

----------

